# Applying for spouse visa WITHIN the uk on visitor's visa



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

I have a quick question...

My spouse is currently visiting the UK on a visitors visa, is it possible for her to apply for a spouse visa WITHIN the UK? or does she have to leave and do the application process in the US?

I know its possible under certain existing visa's, but i didnt see any mentioning of a vistitor visa.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> ...


No. You cannot apply for any other visa while in the UK on a tourist/visitor visa. She must return to her normal place of residence to apply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

s34n said:


> I know its possible under certain existing visa's, but i didnt see any mentioning of a vistitor visa.


_When your permission to stay as a visitor expires, we expect you to return home. *You cannot 'switch' into a different immigration category*._
UK Border Agency | Can you extend your stay as a general visitor?


----------



## VIKINGLORD73 (Jul 12, 2012)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> ...


Hello
I just wanted to ask a few questions as I think I have s similar situation as yourself. I'm due to get married to a us citizen in the states in November. However we can't apply for a settlement visa as we don't fulfill the required financial requirements. Therefore she was going to come over for a few months on a visitors visa. Did your wife ever experience difficulty coming in and what does she tell border control is her reason for visiting and does she disclose she is married?

Many thanks 
Chris


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> ...


No, she will be deported!! She has to apply in the US! I know this for a fact as I was given wrong advice from solicitor saying I could apply within the UK on visitor visa, as it turns out I did exactly what the solicitor said and I was deported. My husband and I have spent more money and time away from each because of our ignorance of not knowing and doing our own research on it...

Please don't let this happen to yourselves....


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, it helped us a lot!

Chris - Yes she did disclose she is married... They took her away for an interview for questions, but she made it out after 5-10minutes. This was her 2nd visit to the UK (both within 1 month), and most of the questioning was around the fequency of the visits.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity... when the 6 months expires on the Visitors VISA, how long must you be away for before another 6 months is granted?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

s34n said:


> Out of curiosity... when the 6 months expires on the Visitors VISA, how long must you be away for before another 6 months is granted?


I was told that if you stay for 6 months in the uk on visitor visa then you have to stay out of the uk for 6 month in one given year... I'm sure someone else will clarify if I'm mistaken...


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

s34n said:


> Out of curiosity... when the 6 months expires on the Visitors VISA, how long must you be away for before another 6 months is granted?


The rule is actually that she can spend _up to _6 months (at the discretion of UKBA) within any 12-month period. And yes, if she's here for a full 6 months, she'll then need to return home and wait six months before applying again. As always in this situation, it's important that she brings funds deemed sufficient to support herself for 6 months (they will expect to see this because she won't be permitted to work), has a return ticket and strong reasons to return home (for example: like a job and home to return to).


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Apologies for the thread resurrection, but how about a slightly different situation.

A Japanese spouse entering the UK as a family visitor (but because she is a Japanese national she doesn't need a visa). She stays for 6 months and then returns back to Japan. Could she then apply immediately to the UK for a spouse visa?

And if she came without needing a visa would she still have to provide the "strong reasons to return home" (she'd have the return ticket booked at the same time)?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ohayo gozaimasu! Good Morning!

Your wife is more than welcome to apply for a Spousal Visa the second that she gets off of the plane and can get herself in front of a computer with internet connection to start the application process... mind you, if you do your homework, you could start the process before she leaves the UK by scheduling her biometrics appointment for as soon as possible after she returns to Japan. 

Application _must_ be lodged from Japan, but she can complete the online portion from anywhere in the world.

Whilst it's not a requirement, it would be helpful if Oki81-sama carried proof of her ties to Japan (in English, if possible) along with her retune ticket, just to prove to the I/O that she will leave when she says she will.

Gambatte, ne! Good luck! (*u*)


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu! Good Morning!
> 
> Your wife is more than welcome to apply for a Spousal Visa the second that she gets off of the plane and can get herself in front of a computer with internet connection to start the application process... mind you, if you do your homework, you could start the process before she leaves the UK by scheduling her biometrics appointment for as soon as possible after she returns to Japan.
> 
> ...


Arigatou! OK, so she can come in as a family visitor for 6 months, making sure she has proof of ties to Japan (what do you think I should have here for this? I was thinking a little about that). Coming up to her departure date she can start the online portion and file the application within Japan, to get things moving ASAP.

Then as soon as it's accepted she'd be good to come right back (even if it was 2 weeks)? She might spend a little longer seeing family & friends but just throwing the hypothetical out there.

Appreciate the encouraging words


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The best kind of proof is a job to return to, with employer's letter in English stating the expected date of return. But since few employers allow 6-month leave of absence - esp Japanese! - the intention to apply for spouse visa itself is proof enough. Include a printout of VAF4A form (visa application made outside UK) and UKBA Japan site. Prepare all the documents from the UK end while she is here, which she takes with her home to be submitted. Beware of a 28-day rule for latest payslip and bank statement (they must be dated within 28 days of online application). There is a very efficient priority service operating in Japan, and for a little extra, her application is likely to be processed within a week in Manila, regional processing centre.

I suggest that instead of multi-posting on various threads, keep all your questions on the thread you have started.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The best kind of proof is a job to return to, with employer's letter in English stating the expected date of return. But since few employers allow 6-month leave of absence - esp Japanese! - the intention to apply for spouse visa itself is proof enough. Include a printout of VAF4A form (visa application made outside UK) and UKBA Japan site. Prepare all the documents from the UK end while she is here, which she takes with her home to be submitted. Beware of a 28-day rule for latest payslip and bank statement (they must be dated within 28 days of online application). There is a very efficient priority service operating in Japan, and for a little extra, her application is likely to be processed within a week in Manila, regional processing centre.
> 
> I suggest that instead of multi-posting on various threads, keep all your questions on the thread you have started.


That last point's a good one. I was just kind of panicking last night and this morning about it all.

So even though the application is to be submitted online, if she has a printout of the VAF4A form and printouts from the UKBA Japan site then it will be good for her getting the family visitor non-visa entry? She gets stressed easily and on our trip to the UK this summer she was asked at immigration where she was going and who she was meeting "My boyfriend is over there!" was her answer, so I just want to make that bit as smooth as possible for her. I'll handle the stressful parts as much as I can.

The visitor thing would help her too as it would mean she can work more on her English for getting a solid TOEIC score before taking the test (probably in England at the start of summer and getting the results before she goes back to Japan).


----------

